# 20 Ga Franchi Affinity



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm looking to trade my gun for a 12 Ga of similar quality. I've had it about a year and put 150 rounds or so through it. It's been an awesome gun and if I had the money I'd just keep it but I decided to jump back up to a 12 ga. No pump guns please. I have original box, owners manual, 3 chokes and shim kit.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Update: I ended up buying a 12 gauge and I need to sell this now. $500.00


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

brendo said:


> Update: I ended up buying a 12 gauge and I need to sell this now. $500.00


Vert interested. Please give me a moment to find an FFL dealer. Can you tell me what the barrel length is?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks likes the state of California and the related regulations would make this more expensive and a bigger Pain in the rear for both of us than it is worth. Sorry, and good luck. Great gun for chasing chukar.


----------

